# HD Spinout Gloss Black with Machined Face on Black Cruze -- Pics Please



## nboeger4 (Jul 20, 2016)

Does anyone have a picture of a cruze with the HD Spinout Gloss Black with Machined Face?? Thanks!! 

Someone has to have a set as they are on backorder!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Backorder means there has to be a bigger interest to go to production. ..

Good luck .


----------

